# Recherche simulation auto nécessitant plusieurs iPhone



## Nicolas_D (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je recherche une simulation auto pour iPod Touch/iPhone, simple, en 2D, dont le but est de faire circuler une voiture à travers les écrans de plusieurs iPhones connectés entre eux en wifi. J'ai vu ce jeu en vidéo mais je n'arrive plus à remettre la main dessus.

Si vous avez un début de piste, merci !
Nicolas_D


----------

